# Hatch Cargo Dimensions



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm curious as well. I too was thinking of a diesel canyon - but if my walker can fit in the hatch I'll save the bread.

The specs only say 22.7 cubic feet of cargo room.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Tomko said:


> I'm curious as well. I too was thinking of a diesel canyon - but if my walker can fit in the hatch I'll save the bread.
> 
> The specs only say 22.7 cubic feet of cargo room.


That's with the seats folded up, with it folded down, you're talking about 47.2 cubic feet.

Another benefit over a truck is a load floor is a **** of a lot lower, especially because I'm wanting a 4x4 Z71 or ZR2.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

MP81 said:


> That's with the seats folded up, with it folded down, you're talking about 47.2 cubic feet.
> 
> Another benefit over a truck is a load floor is a **** of a lot lower, especially because I'm wanting a 4x4 Z71 or ZR2.


Yeah, I know what you mean about that lift over height. My preference is always 2WD - but I'd like a canyon Denali and they're only available as 4WD in my jurisdiction. Plus the tonneau I like is almost $2K installed so it really adds up fast. 

I'm also thinking about the diesel powered equinox. It might be my in-between compromise.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Another good one, though I don't feel the need to get myself a Crossover just yet.

I can't remember specifically who here has the Cruze hatches...


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

I have one. I just haven't had a chance to take actual measurements yet. 

I'll get to it this weekend unless someone else beats me to it.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Length from the back of the front seat to the back depends on position of front seat of course. My seat is set for a driver about 5'10" tall.

There is also about a 6 1/2" drop to the cargo floor from the hatch opening. 

The interior dimensions would be very close to that of a Trax except that the Trax, having a higher ride height, does not have the 6 1/2" drop to the floor and has a higher opening height as a result because it is an SUV type opening.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Awesome! Thanks for taking those measurements! I'm assuming the front passenger seat doesn't recline/pivot forward much to be too much of a help, for length?


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

MP81 said:


> Awesome! Thanks for taking those measurements! I'm assuming the front passenger seat doesn't recline/pivot forward much to be too much of a help, for length?


The front seat only pivots to an fully upright position. With the passenger seat all the way forward, I would estimate floor length behind it to be about 70". I can't get a more accurate measurement than that since it's full of work stuff now.


----------

